
Show HN: Open Source SEO Tool - RivalHound
https://www.open-seo.org/
======
RivalHound
Spent some time building this side project to learn some new frameworks. I
think it came out pretty well, but would love input on what should be added.

------
ishu3101
When you type a url which contains / such as www.twitter.com/github you get an
alert saying URL is required.

